# Assign more memory (overclock?) Mobility Radeon HD 2600



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

hello. i have an hp 8510p laptop, 2.2GHz Duo Core. When i bought it, it had 2 GBs of RAM installed (1+1). Recently i bought another 4GB (2+2) and replaced the old ones. However, i have Windows XP Pro installed and i've read in many forums that with a 32-bit OS i can only go up to 3GBs of RAM, and this was true. So it is like a have an extra GB of memory.

Now my question, though, concerns my graphics card. It is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 (256MB). Can i use that additional memory in any way so that i can increase the graphics card memory? Or can i overclock it somehow and make it perform better?

Sorry if these are stupid questions but i have no idea about overclocking or assigning memory to specific things!

Another thing that i am curious about and want to understand, is what does it mean that this graphics card has 512MB HyperMemory? What's this hypermemory and what extra (?) does it give out?

Thanks for any help, 

Kyriacos


----------



## kyris (Oct 15, 2007)

anyone can help??


----------

